# soooooo....who is buying this car?



## Turbo_S (Feb 10, 2011)

beetle anyone?


----------



## Bugnoxian (May 6, 2011)

I think I will be. 
Though I will be waiting until the LED/Xenons are available.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Yes. Spring/Summer 2012. Probably pretty close to loaded.


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

Yup. Plat.Grey turbo, black leather, 6-spd, LED/Xenons, 19's, fender system. :thumbup:


----------



## blksabbath (Jun 28, 2001)

I'm long over due for a new car and this might be it once there are used ones around. I got a 98 in 2000 to avoid the crazy price inflation.


----------



## rags2riches (Jan 2, 2010)

I intend on getting one when my Rabbit is paid off. I have a 2009 Rabbit with 22000 miles on it. I am hoping to get about 10000 from a private buyer when it is paid off in about a year. That should make for a good down payment so that my monthlys aren't much higher than they are now.
Engine and software mods should be around pretty quick for this car due to the fact that is shares engine platforms with several other models. 2.5L five pot, 2.0FSI, and the 2.0TDI. I will be looking to get the FSI model. I like the five cylinder that's in the rabbit, but it seems like the aftermarket forgot all about us rabbit owners. As far as I know the only way to turbo this car is to piece it all together yourself and hope someone can tune it for you. Or call C2 motorsports and pay 5000 dollars to have a 235 HP car. I'm not ragging on C2. They had a turbo kit for this car almost as soon as it hit the market. I just don't see any stick or crank upgrades for this car yet and that is where VW locked up all the ponies. If you can make 350HP with a non-FSI 1.8T then you should be able to get at least 400 to 450HP with the 2.5. So I will just give in and convert to the FSI.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Not me.


----------



## Rabbit MK5 (Feb 2, 2011)

The girlfriend is considering it. But the lack of HIDs at launch is lame.


----------



## umeng2002 (Jul 9, 2003)

I might... need to see it in person.


----------



## SeasideClub (Feb 19, 2001)

*I might.*

Is this a hatchback? Doesn't look like it.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

If I didn't like my Golf so much I'd trade it in for this. My sister was looking into this car too but she wants a special edition color. Her last new car was a '01 new beetle isotope green turbo.


----------



## mspastrygurl (Aug 3, 2008)

I was going to go put a down payment on the limited edition black one, but I'm gonna wait for a convertible now


----------



## fahrenheit62 (Dec 19, 2010)

im not but i would really get one


----------



## 09WHTGTI (Jan 4, 2011)

I'll keep my 09 GTI. I love it too much.


----------



## scarabY2k (Feb 27, 2007)

I'll get one eventually- hoping to get a TDI.

I'll probably do like i did for my 2000 nb- buy it used with a good chunk of it's warranty left.


----------



## JGK95 (Nov 26, 2009)

Think I might!

I love my DD 2k8 Jetta but I think I need one of these instead.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

Yep. I'm thinking Denim Blue, 2.5 gas with cloth seats. I would prefer a manual transmission. I may want retro wheels, too. I may consider the Mid-grade Beetle 2.5 IF I can still get cloth seating. I don't like leatherette. I have leatherette in my 2007 Passat and in the summertime, the seat is about 140 degrees when I first get into the car!


----------



## brennok (Jun 5, 2007)

Waiting to see a R version with dsg and hopefully awd.


----------



## BeetleCurious (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm seriously interested but I have to see it for myself. It can't feel too cramped when I sit in it and it has to be easy to get in and out without any major back twisting and dropping. A lot of the small cars seem to be made for someone small and young who can crawl and twist with a 20 something flexibility. My PT has been a good fit for the last 6 years but it's time for a new car for me.
I would like the Turbo but will probably get the 2.5 with sunroof and a high trim level.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

scarabY2k said:


> I'll get one eventually- hoping to get a TDI.
> 
> I'll probably do like i did for my 2000 nb- buy it used with a good chunk of it's warranty left.



Nice to see you over here! I'm on the org as Pushing Fifty!  For whatever reason, the Tex wouldn't let me change my user name to fiftysomething when I hit the half-century mark a couple of years back. I 've also thought about waiting until there are used '12's or even 13's out there, but I don't know if I can wait that long! :laugh:


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

I cannot wait to have one of these in my driveway. It's wheels are already waiting in my garage.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

PSU said:


> Not me.


Nor will I.


----------



## 55reasons (Aug 5, 2011)

Bought mine today.

Loaded it out.

No option left behind.


----------



## l3it3r (Jan 25, 2004)

I had considered getting the Beetle Turbo, but I got a killer deal on the GTI which I also really like.


----------



## scarabY2k (Feb 27, 2007)

fiftysomething said:


> Nice to see you over here! I'm on the org as Pushing Fifty!  For whatever reason, the Tex wouldn't let me change my user name to fiftysomething when I hit the half-century mark a couple of years back. I 've also thought about waiting until there are used '12's or even 13's out there, but I don't know if I can wait that long! :laugh:


 Cool! I know you well


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

Perhaps I'll meet you at Roswell in 2013! 

On another note, and without a US "build"' configuator online yet, I'm guessing a base Beetle will be $18995 plus about $795 shipping, so that can be rounded to $19800. Then I'm guessing 90% on dealer's lots will be automatic, and I heard that this will add another $1800. (I hope that's wrong, but I'll assume it's true to be safe). Now we're up to $21600, unless I go with a stick and have it ordered. Retro steel wheels with chrome hubcaps will also probably be extra (maybe $1000?) Then, an extended warranty out to 100K miles will probably be another $2000 or so. This brings the total to $24600!  I can hope this is a high estimate, but I wouldn't be surprised if it isn't. If this is the case, waiting for a manual would be well worth it. I also prefer rubber floor mats, but I'll probably get those at Auto Zone or Wal Mart.....In either case, I have a 2007 Passat that will knock this down by some 10 grand or so and I'll have saved a couple thousand more in cash, so I'm looking at maybe $275-$300 a month in payments for 5 years. I'm looking to buy one in the springtime.  I'll also still keep my 2000 Cyber Green New Beetle as well.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

A post-script here......Financially, it would make far more sense for me to simply trade my Passat in for a late-model used New Beetle of about 2008-2009 vintage. Even with still having a $3400 lien, I could get into a $14000 NB right now for about $275/month for 2 years as oppsed to 5. 

But....As soon as I saw a 2012 Beetle going down the road, I'd likely kick myself!


----------



## mspastrygurl (Aug 3, 2008)

Yea true I was gonna order one, cause I wanted to be the first wig one, but I have the convertible now and rumor has it the convertible is being released next spring. I know if I get the hard top and them see the convertible being advertised 6 months later, I'm gonna be pissed. So I'm waiting for the vert and saving as much money as I can to have a nice down payment

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## kimilein (Feb 4, 2011)

Depending on the dealer mark-up, after seeing the room inside and features in person, I might get a base or a 2.5 with sunroof. 

I'd like either denim blue or candy white with manual. 

But considering what it is, and that it's coming out in September, it's likely that I'll be lucky to get one at MSRP and with the things I want. I might just end up getting a Golf instead.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

Yes, if dealers try to rape us as they did when the first NB came out in 1998, I'll definitely go the late-model used route with a NB from the late 2000s. I also like the 2011 Golf. I saw a Candy White one with a stick for $19,4xxx. 

When the first water-cooled Beetles came out, the average markup around here was about $4000!


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

fiftysomething said:


> Perhaps I'll meet you at Roswell in 2013!
> 
> On another note, and without a US "build"' configuator online yet, I'm guessing a base Beetle will be $18995 plus about $795 shipping, so that can be rounded to $19800. Then I'm guessing 90% on dealer's lots will be automatic, and I heard that this will add another $1800. (I hope that's wrong, but I'll assume it's true to be safe). Now we're up to $21600, unless I go with a stick and have it ordered. Retro steel wheels with chrome hubcaps will also probably be extra (maybe $1000?) Then, an extended warranty out to 100K miles will probably be another $2000 or so. This brings the total to $24600!  I can hope this is a high estimate, but I wouldn't be surprised if it isn't. If this is the case, waiting for a manual would be well worth it. I also prefer rubber floor mats, but I'll probably get those at Auto Zone or Wal Mart.....In either case, I have a 2007 Passat that will knock this down by some 10 grand or so and I'll have saved a couple thousand more in cash, so I'm looking at maybe $275-$300 a month in payments for 5 years. I'm looking to buy one in the springtime.  I'll also still keep my 2000 Cyber Green New Beetle as well.


 Go here for prices: 
http://www.vw.com/en/models/beetle/trims-specs.html 

Beetle 2.5 and Beetle 2.5 with sunroof both have the base 'Turbine' wheels. If I've read correctly, the 'spoked' sections are removeable, and the slots are behind that. So, you can just remove the spokes and have the retro wheels for no extra charge. There will be a chrome trim ring sold as an accessory, and it won't cost much.


----------



## BeetleCurious (Jul 18, 2011)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Go here for prices:
> http://www.vw.com/en/models/beetle/trims-specs.html
> 
> Beetle 2.5 and Beetle 2.5 with sunroof both have the base 'Turbine' wheels. If I've read correctly, the 'spoked' sections are removeable, and the slots are behind that. So, you can just remove the spokes and have the retro wheels for no extra charge. There will be a chrome trim ring sold as an accessory, and it won't cost much.


 I don't think that is the case in the US. We are getting the better and larger wheels. The pictures from the mexican trip thread show a turbine wheel that is a full alloy spoke wheel. The heirloom (retro) wheels are probably not bound for the US. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Mexico-today......saw-this-it-launches-today. 
The Disc wheels have a hubcap insert but it is still an alloy spoke wheel.


----------



## BeetleCurious (Jul 18, 2011)

fiftysomething said:


> Yes, if dealers try to rape us as they did when the first NB came out in 1998, I'll definitely go the late-model used route with a NB from the late 2000s. I also like the 2011 Golf. I saw a Candy White one with a stick for $19,4xxx.
> 
> When the first water-cooled Beetles came out, the average markup around here was about $4000!


 I'm looking at a 2.5 Sunroof and 6 speed auto. I suspect that will be the most popular model stocked by dealers. If I see that they are adding charges to pad the bill I can just wait for the frenzy to die down. One thing working for our favor in the US is that the factory is in Mexico so we can get them quicker this time. That should help to meet demand.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

BeetleCurious said:


> I don't think that is the case in the US. We are getting the better and larger wheels. The pictures from the mexican trip thread show a turbine wheel that is a full alloy spoke wheel. The heirloom (retro) wheels are probably not bound for the US.
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Mexico-today......saw-this-it-launches-today.
> The Disc wheels have a hubcap insert but it is still an alloy spoke wheel.


 Those wheels are not the base Beetle wheels. Read THIS POST from Jamie. He also stated in another thread that VW dealers are going to offer various trim rings and inserts so you can quickly and cheaply change the look of the base wheels. 

Also READ THIS post from Jamie. 

Of course, things change with VWUS all the time, so who knows. But the "Der Prospekt" PDF of the Beetle brochure also shows the 'turbine' wheels as the base wheels for the Beetle, and that 'Heritage' wheels are available.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

fiftysomething said:


> I'll also still keep my 2000 Cyber Green New Beetle as well.


 How many miles does your Cyber have? 

I have an '01 with 192k and a few door dings. 

This MANLY bug looks better me thinks. I'll probably get a TDI and keep it for 500k/40yrs or death... whichever comes first. 


:laugh:


----------



## BeetleCurious (Jul 18, 2011)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Those wheels are not the base Beetle wheels. Read THIS POST from Jamie. He also stated in another thread that VW dealers are going to offer various trim rings and inserts so you can quickly and cheaply change the look of the base wheels.
> 
> Also READ THIS post from Jamie.
> 
> Of course, things change with VWUS all the time, so who knows. But the "Der Prospekt" PDF of the Beetle brochure also shows the 'turbine' wheels as the base wheels for the Beetle, and that 'Heritage' wheels are available.


 
I looked at that thread but did not find anything to prove your point. 
Actual pictures have better reliability than artwork and talk. The pictures I referenced show a non turbo non sunroof 2012 beetle with spoke wheels. You have to explain what they are if not the base level beetle trim., also some of the "standard" trim levels talked about could be referencing Euro or Canadian trim levels. I remember reading the German configurator translated and it did mention the Heritage wheels at 16inch as standard for Europe. I'm in the USA and an talking about US models and trim.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

BeetleCurious said:


> I looked at that thread but did not find anything to prove your point.
> Actual pictures have better reliability than artwork and talk. The pictures I referenced show a non turbo non sunroof 2012 beetle with spoke wheels. You have to explain what they are if not the base level beetle trim., also some of the "standard" trim levels talked about could be referencing Euro or Canadian trim levels. I remember reading the German configurator translated and it did mention the Heritage wheels at 16inch as standard for Europe. I'm in the USA and an talking about US models and trim.


 I hope I'm not coming across as arguing, because I'm not, just trying to interpret everything that's been put out so far. :wave: 

I'm also in the US, and am talking about US spec cars. Jamie is well connected with VWUS and always has great information. In the 'reveal' thread in the car lounge, he said this: 
"The retro base wheel is actually modular and you can change out the trim ring to make it look a variety of different ways. I'm trying to get photos of the variations available." 

Here, you can just make out the 17" wheel size: 









FOUND IT! I knew I read somewhere on vortex that the wheel is the same, just with different trim rings: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...le-debuts!&p=71141925&viewfull=1#post71141925 










From Jamie: 
"So some more information... 

The 17" base dish wheel is modular. You can change out the chrome center cap *and* the outer trim rings as well. So this is the same wheel with different outer trim rings: 

Apparently Volkswagen will have accessories that offer the different trim rings (there is a third variation to this wheel that I don't have photos of yet) and different center caps potentially including colored center caps in addition to the chrome one pictured. So customers will be able to customize the wheels however they like at the dealer."


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

I prefer the bottom wheel trim. As for my 2000 Cyber Green, it has 83,000 miles on it. But now I'm very concerned about dealer pricing on the 2012 model, regardless of trim: How likely do you guys think it will be that dealerships will jack up the price way over the sticker? 

This happened not only when the first New Beetles came out in 1998, but also when Chrysler released the PT Cruiser and when Ford had that retro-looking Thunderbird. 

If this happens, it could be a year before a dealer will accept MSRP. If they try to sell me a base Beetle for $25,000, it's not gonna happen.......... 

I want a second Beetle, but as I said, if they try to jack me, I'll be looking at used, low-mileage NBs that aren't Cyber Green so I'll have two different-colored Bugs. My current NB is auto, so maybe I'll get a stick in the other one for variety


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

fiftysomething said:


> I prefer the bottom wheel trim. As for my 2000 Cyber Green, it has 83,000 miles on it. But now I'm very concerned about dealer pricing on the 2012 model, regardless of trim: How likely do you guys think it will be that dealerships will jack up the price way over the sticker?
> 
> This happened not only when the first New Beetles came out in 1998, but also when Chrysler released the PT Cruiser and when Ford had that retro-looking Thunderbird.
> 
> ...


 I've never seen this at local VW dealerships, but I know it happens. I think it will depend on how much excitement there is with this car. If there's not a lot of action, prices will stay close to MSRP. If not, well just wait. Since there hadn't been a Beetle for sale in the US for decades there was huge demand for the 98. I don't see that same thing happening this time around. There might be an initial run on the first cars, but I'm betting that will subside quickly. Back in 98 there were NO competitors for the New Beetle, it was completely different than any other car offered. Now that's not the case. Every manufacturer has some sort of 'entry level' high-style/emotional offering. 

But, if there is demand and dealer markup, can't you just pit one dealer against another? Email a bunch of them for quotes. See who comes in lowest. Or just wait.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

I want one of these reskinned Beetles badly, but I refuse to pay a dime over the sticker price. If there is a big hoopla, I could wait until it subsides, but then the Passat I 'm planning to trade in will be worth less. 

Also, I feel this is an excellent time to buy a past-generation New Beetle in great condition, because some day, I believe they will be just as admired at VW shows as old air-cooled Beetles are today. And dare I say, maybe even more so, because there were about 19 million fewer New Beetles built from 98-10as there were air-cooled Beetles from 1938-2004. Yes, it's basically a reskinned Golf, but to many, it's still an evolutionary progression of the legendary "Bug." As is the 2012 and beyond........:thumbup:


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

And I also almost forgot.....My local dealership refused to sponsor my club's show this year, which they have been doing for 12 years . As a result, those of us in the club may purchase future Volkswagens elsewhere.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

fiftysomething said:


> And I also almost forgot.....My local dealership refused to sponsor my club's show this year, which they have been doing for 12 years . As a result, those of us in the club may purchase future Volkswagens elsewhere.


 Well that's lousy. They jack up the prices for new models that are typically bought by VW fans, then remove their support for those fans? Dumb move. I don't know where you're at, but I know I would take my business elsewhere.


----------



## BeetleCurious (Jul 18, 2011)

The artwork on the brown beetle seems to me to show two different wheels. The upper one is the Turbine wheel and the lower is the Heritage Wheel. I can see how the Heritage outer trim ring and center cap can be changed but it looks like the Turbine can only change the center cap without it no longer being a Turbine wheel. 
It's artwork not a photo so not too much can be depended on details but I'm having difficulty believing that the Turbine wheel is just a plastic wheel cover. I will be disappointed if that is the case.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

I saw a photo somewhere of the Turbine wheels, and they do appear to be just plastic wheel covers. I'll pay extra if necessary for the Heritage wheel style Huge 18s or 19s don't interest me. I love alternate alloy wheels that are the same size as the factory tires, but these Heritage steel black wheels with chrome hubcaps and a trim ring will be far cheaper to replace in case of "curbing" or rock chips. It would be cool if the aftermarket air-cooled hubcaps and trim rings would fit on these 2012s, but I think the old reproductions are 15 inches, so I doubt it.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

fiftysomething said:


> I saw a photo somewhere of the Turbine wheels, and they do appear to be just plastic wheel covers. I'll pay extra if necessary for the Heritage wheel style Huge 18s or 19s don't interest me. I love alternate alloy wheels that are the same size as the factory tires, but these Heritage steel black wheels with chrome hubcaps and a trim ring will be far cheaper to replace in case of "curbing" or rock chips. It would be cool if the aftermarket air-cooled hubcaps and trim rings would fit on these 2012s, but I think the old reproductions are 15 inches, so I doubt it.


 You know, you've hit the nail on the head here. The base wheels are the black slotted wheel with a chrome hubcap and *beauty rings* (like the old Beetles) that clip on. So the 'Turbine' wheels simply have a spoked beauty ring on the black wheel. This beauty ring can be removed to show the slots, or it looks like another beauty ring can be added that is chrome and slotted. VEry cool way to quickly update your car, replace/repair curbage, and pay homage to the Type 1. :thumbup:


----------



## 4EversEnd (Jun 7, 2007)

Doubtful, price is a little on the high side and at that price point you can get a very well equipped Mini Cooper S. Unless it comes across as a better drivers car then the GTI, my money lies elsewhere.


----------



## BeetleCurious (Jul 18, 2011)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> You know, you've hit the nail on the head here. The base wheels are the black slotted wheel with a chrome hubcap and *beauty rings* (like the old Beetles) that clip on. So the 'Turbine' wheels simply have a spoked beauty ring on the black wheel. This beauty ring can be removed to show the slots, or it looks like another beauty ring can be added that is chrome and slotted. VEry cool way to quickly update your car, replace/repair curbage, and pay homage to the Type 1. :thumbup:


Well that may be but I have no desire to pay homage to the Type 1. To me the Beetle is a new car and it has to stand on it's own. Most of the better new cars now have alloy spoke wheels of some kind. I do give props to the idea of a simple standard wheel with replaceable parts as they wear and get damaged but I'm afraid these replaceable beauty rings are just going to look cheap.
There do appear to be 17inch alloy spokes that meet my expectations but I'm not sure how to get them. I've seen them on the German configurator (17 zoll Spin, 17 zoll Rotor) and there are several photos of them in the forums and would like to see them as an option.

I mean the base model is probably fine with these wheels but I'm interested in getting a higher trim level - the Sunroof level and I would expect a better wheel option. Having the same wheels on both those trim levels is a mistake in my opinion.

If I really hate the turbine wheel cover look I can try removing them and perhaps painting the wheel silver to match the body.
Or I can look into getting a better aftermarket set of alloy spoke wheels. Can anybody tell me what the bolt circle size will be? I think the last model was 5x100 and if it stays that size that will be cool as that is what my PT is and there are lots of wheels for that.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

You know, right now diesel fuel here in Wisconsin is only 10 cents higher per gallon than 87 gas. if I knew this would be consistent, I'd seriously consider waiting for the TDI's in the springtime. The problem is that diesel prices in the past have been extremely volatile. Sometimes, it's only a few cents higher than gas and at other times, it can be as much as a dollar higher. 

I'm also guessing that the TDI will cost as much as a Turbo model. Anybody have any idea of how the diesels will be priced?


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

Uh, well, never mind. If TDI Beetles are priced anything like the relative differences in gas Golfs and Jettas, I won't bother. TDI Jettas are 5K higher than their gas counterparts. As for Golfs? A whopping $7000!  Thanks, but no thanks.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

fiftysomething said:


> Uh, well, never mind. If TDI Beetles are priced anything like the relative differences in gas Golfs and Jettas, I won't bother. TDI Jettas are 5K higher than their gas counterparts. As for Golfs? A whopping $7000!  Thanks, but no thanks.


To recoup the extra $7k, one must keep the TDI for a longer number of miles. Something like 250,000 miles. Normally the TDI engine should last longer. 

As for diesel price, here in SoCal it's been averaging 8 cents above premium gas... or around $4.23 a gallon.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

Also, while diesel engines last longer, at least in theory, it would probably still be cheaper than $7000 to rebuild a 2.5 gas engine once it was shot. And with proper upkeep, a gas engine will easily reach 250,000-300,000 miles, anyway. 

I'm looking at getting a Platinum Gray Base Beetle 2.5 with no frills, stick, and Heritage wheels. I have a 2007 Passat for trading that should knock the Beetle down to about $10,000 plus tax. 

What I'm undecided on is an extended warranty out to 100K. I'm guessing that would add another 2 grand or so. I did this with the Passat, and at 54K, the A/C compressor was shot! I paid a $100 deductible for what would have been an $800 repair. But then again, I'd still have to have $1300 more stuff fail in the next 46K for that warranty to pay for itself.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

Uhh...Never mind. I thought this might happen, and sure as the sun will rise tomorrow, it did. I talked this over with my wife and she doesn't want us to have another 5-year car loan. But....she's agreeable, albeit with a bit of reluctance, to the next best thing. I will now set my sights on a late-model (2008-2009) previous gen New Beetle with low mileage in the 12-15K price range. My Passat's KBB trade value is a hair over 11K and I owe 3200 on it. If I swap that for a 15K used NB, I'll have a price of 4K, TT&L, plus the 3200 I owe, or about a $7500-$7700 obligation. That can be done for about $255 a month for 3 years. If I could find an even cheaper NB as little as $1000 less, I might even be able to pay it off in 2 years! 

A 2012 Beetle, even in base form, will run 20K or so. Thus, in my situation this would equate to about a $13,000 lien, or 5 years at $265 or so. 36 x 255 = cash outlay of $9180. Conversely, 60 X 265 = $15900 so by doing this, even by buying a NB priced as high as $15,000, I'd save over $6700. As much as I'd like to get the latest Beetle, I'll have to admit that this makes more financial sense. 

Another upside is that this is the optimum time to snag a previous-generation New Beetle while it's still in excellent condition. I know some of you don't agree, but I strongly believe that 98-10 NB's will one day become just as admired at VW shows as air-cooled Beetles are today. Granted, it may take 20 years, but I think it will eventually happen. I just hope I'm still doing the show circuit when I'm 72! :laugh:

I already have a 2000 NB, so I'll simply have two and alternate them between shows. Then, maybe by 2020, my wife will let me buy a "21st Century" used Beetle. Then I'll have three!


----------

